# Armenian: Sevan



## Rainbowlight

Hello everyone,

I would like to know if the name Sevan has any meaning or a known etymology in Armenian.

Thank you very much.


----------



## drowsykush

Hello, here is what I found on Wikipedia:

The word Sevan originated from the Urartian word su(i)n(i)a, usually translated as "lake". Sevan is either a combination of sev ("black") + Van (i.e., Lake Van) or sev ("black") and vank’("monastery").

Wiki

And also some websites say that the word sevan is a female name that means "life-giving sweet water."


----------



## Rainbowlight

drowsykush said:


> Hello, here is what I found on Wikipedia:
> 
> The word Sevan originated from the Urartian word su(i)n(i)a, usually translated as "lake". Sevan is either a combination of sev ("black") + Van (i.e., Lake Van) or sev ("black") and vank’("monastery").
> 
> Wiki
> 
> And also some websites say that the word sevan is a female name that means "life-giving sweet water."


Thank you!


----------



## fdb

drowsykush said:


> Sevan is either a combination of sev ("black") + Van (i.e., Lake Van) or sev ("black") and vank’("monastery").


The mentioned Wikipedia page does actually admit that these are folk etymologies.


----------



## drowsykush

fdb said:


> The mentioned Wikipedia page does actually admit that these are folk etymologies.


I missed to mention it, thanks for clarifying.


----------

